# Bacon Wrapped Water Chestnuts



## RAYT721 (Jun 13, 2004)

Bacon Wrapped Water Chestnuts (Tried & True)
18 servings
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 cup ketchup
1 cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
16 ounces sliced bacon
2 (8 ounce) cans water chestnuts, drained


Directions
1 Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).
2 In a saucepan, combine ketchup, brown sugar and Worcestershire sauce; heat just to boiling. Pour sauce over bacon and water chestnuts.
3 Cut bacon slices into thirds. Cut some of the bigger water chestnuts in half. Wrap water chestnuts in bacon and secure with toothpicks; place in a 9x13 pan.
4 Bake in preheated oven until bacon is completely cooked, about 45 to 50 minutes.


----------



## tweedee (Sep 6, 2004)

Another good bacon/water chestnut recipe that is good:

   1 pound of bacon
   enough water chestnuts to wrap 1 in the middle of each slice of bacon
   1 can crushed pineapple
   1 cup brown sugar

wrap 1 water chestnut in a slice of bacon until all are used up.
place all in a baking dish and cover with crushed pineapple then spread brown sugar over all and bake in 350 degree oven for 1 hour.
enjoy while hot. :P


----------

